# Game Warden Justin Hurst



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Game Warden Justin Hurst 
*Texas Parks and Wildlife Department*
*Texas*
End of Watch: Saturday, March 17, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, March 16, 2007
*Weapon Used*: Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Charged with capital murder
Warden Justin Hurst was shot and killed by a suspect in Wharton County following a high speed pursuit on US Route 90-A.

The suspect had fled after he was approached by another warden who suspected him of illegally hunting from the roadside. Warden Hurst was called as back-up, and he and officers from other agencies pursued the suspect through two counties. The suspect then exchanged shots with the officers, mortally wounding Warden Hurst.

Warden Hurst was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries in the early morning hours the following day, his 34th birthday.

The killer was shot and wounded by sheriff's deputies during the exchange. He was taken into custody and charged with capital murder.

Warden Hurst graduated from the academy to become a warden in August of 2002. He is survived by his wife, 4-month-old son, parents, and brother.
Agency Contact Information
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, TX 78744

Phone: (512) 389-4630


----------

